# Microcontroller 8051 Tutorial



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (11 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الكرام, أقدم لكم هذا الموقع الرائع الذي يقدم شرح الميكروكنترولر 8051 وبشكل مبسط
هذا بالإضافة إلى المشاريع التي يمكن عملها من خلال هذا الموقع
http://www.mytutorialcafe.com/index Tutorial.htm
وأسألكم الدعاء لي بالتوفيق
وتقبلوا جميعاً تحياتي​


----------



## MUSLIM125 (22 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ومثل ما يقول اخواننا فى الخليج (مو جصرت)


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (22 أبريل 2007)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## muhrad (26 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng-moh06 (27 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء..


----------



## Oudi (30 يوليو 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين جدا على هذه المجهودات الكبيرة


----------



## عراقية الاصل (8 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الموقع الرائع ورفع الله من قدرك في الدنيا والاخرة


----------

